
'1984' and 'Animal Farm' Aren't Banned in China - arto
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/01/why-1984-and-animal-farm-arent-banned-china/580156/
======
mc32
'1984' and 'Brave New World' are not within the periphery of consideration of
everyday dissidents when talking about authoritarianism or protest in China
(it's not part of the currency). If these tomes became a tool and entered the
consciousness or became a vehicle for discussion and dissent then they would
be banned. Why ban something almost no one is entirely aware of. It'd be like
Iran banning Chinese authors. It makes little sense. It's not pragmatic.

